
Introducing Guesstimate, a Spreadsheet for Things That Aren’t Certain - andyjohnson0
https://medium.com/guesstimate-blog/introducing-guesstimate-a-spreadsheet-for-things-that-aren-t-certain-2fa54aa9340#.vmkj4wuuq
======
petermcintyre
Looks really cool!

